# Decent place for Breakfast Brum city centre?



## MBV (Dec 7, 2011)

As above. Got some time to kill whilst car is getting MOTed. I can only think of that place in the Great Western Arcade so far.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 7, 2011)

nowhere. i've been there for conferences for past couple of years and the city centre is gash, luke warm sub-greggs shite, weatherspoons death squadron banging on the doors, mars bars for sale in the tesco.

go to dudley, urgently.


----------



## MBV (Dec 8, 2011)

https://www.theimagefile.com/?Action=VF&id=3313166050

Went to the Great Western Arcade place in the end - full english and pot of tea for a fiver.


----------



## pogofish (Dec 8, 2011)

Last time I was looking for breakfast in central Birmingham, all I could find was a McDonalds.

Mind you, I was actually looking at breakfast time, the place was full of folk away to open-up their shops.


----------

